# My nice green lawn...



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

The grass is nice but the blyxa is beautiful. Very nice


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> The grass is nice but the blyxa is beautiful. Very nice



Thanks. Here is another shot with both lights, front and back, on.


8O2T0026 by vracing, on Flickr


----------

